# Do you or would you own a full or partial fursuit?



## Cloudchaser (Jun 21, 2011)

For some time now, I've wondered what percentage of furries would own at least one full or partial fursuit if they could afford to do so.  Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Fay V (Jun 21, 2011)

moved to S&S.
I own 2 full's, technically, but the first is retired.

I'd say 10-25% own suits, 40-50% would own in perfect circumstances (someone just gives them a free suit)


----------



## Jesie (Jun 21, 2011)

I find it ironic that I make costumes, but I don't own a full one for myself.


I'MA BUSY GIRL YO.


----------



## Bir (Jun 21, 2011)

If I had no money to worry about, I would own a full suit made out of the highest quality yarn, and I would finally buy my owned damn things to make resin masks out of to add to my collection of million-tools-and-awesome-things in my basement.


----------



## Arlo (Jun 21, 2011)

I just got my first suit (a full) and I must say I'm enjoying it very much!  I am thinking about getting a partial in another species (haven't decided what yet) as well.  My decision to invest in one was based on several points:  mainly the fact that I do have some discretionary income, my lifelong interest in and the work I've done in theatre as well as other performance venues and a desire to try and parley that interest/experience into some free-lance mascot work (unpaid and, I hope eventually, paid) in the future.  

As for making my own....I have a very small ability to draw and prop build but when it comes to costuming and textiles, I have no aptitude what-so-ever!

I'd agree w/Fay V on %s for suit-owning/would own a fursuit in the fandom.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 21, 2011)

After updating my computer, I plan on purchasing a fursuit. I love them and would love even more to have one. But I have yet to see a fursuit in real life, actually.


----------



## Deo (Jun 21, 2011)

I own three fullsuits, and three partials. 
I commissioned two of the heads, but the rest were build by myself.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jun 21, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> ...I love them and would love even more to have one. But I have yet to see a fursuit in real life, actually.



I basically agree with this.  I think it would be interesting to do, but I have yet to see one in real life myself.  That and get myself a better forum avatar hehe


----------



## Don (Jun 21, 2011)

The furthest I'd go is a partial suit. Full fursuits just don't appeal to me.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd really have to look more into what they can look like I guess. I personally have NO talent in designing or creating costumes, so I'd have to commission even a partial one.  Then again, I think any attempt at making an Amphicyon would end up looking like a generic wolf..


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2011)

Own 1 fullsuit and Three partials: One retired, and the fullsuit's head will be remade. 
I am remaking my MC again soon.


----------



## epslion (Jun 21, 2011)

if i had the money you bet but times are hard right now


----------



## Foxfairy (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ I have one full suit (it's cute, but it needs some more work since it's "old" now) and I'm working on designing a partial to be worn with clothes to create a full character. I love the way realistic partials look when they're combined with character clothing!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 21, 2011)

I currently own two partials, and full suits really just don't interest me enough to build/have. Built both as a joint effort with Zeke of course.

That said to put things in persepctive when over 4000 furries converge on anthrocon 15 percent of the con goers come with fur suits. Quite frankly the majority of furries don't have suits. However my experience at a local meet with a lot of IRL furs is that many furs want a costume but can't afford one or are saving up for it.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd like to have a full one, but as money isn't exactly growing on trees and I have no talent in DIY sewing, I'm probably only going to get a partial eventually.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd rather make my own, but I've never tried my hand at crafting things like that.
Nor do I have the materials necessary.

If I did make one, though, I'd make a partial.
I'd want to wear clothes with it, because clothes are part of Vae's "look."


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 21, 2011)

I could afford to buy a full fursuit right now if I wanted one. Money is no object (at least within the price range of fursuits and at least right now).

I haven't bought one yet because, at this point, I just can't see myself using it or having fun with it enough to justify buying one. I would get a partial though if anything.

And, I think about what else I should spend the money on- car repairs, plans for my truck, I'd like to buy a house in the near future, etc... 

My opinion is that if you really want a fursuit, make it happen. Do what it takes to earn and save the money.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 21, 2011)

Cloudchaser said:


> For some time now, I've wondered what percentage of furries would own at least one full or partial fursuit if they could afford to do so.  Anyone have any idea?


 I am planning on getting a suit done, I just don't know who/what to do to get one. I know that I am going to need a background on the person making it. ( like suits before, are they reliable? ) Bah.


----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Jun 22, 2011)

I am planning to commission a half, a 3/4 or a fullsuit, since I have no talent at all in arts. The problem is that I will need to draft a character sheet for the fursuit builder xD. But at least I can write loooong description =3!
Out of these three different choices, I would prefer a 3/4, since it would be much less hot, would cost around 250$ less, I would have the choice of taking whatever shirt I want each time and I would still have digitigraded legs that look awesome =3.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay, you may wish to move this back to were it was original posted.

I believe Cloudchaser is attempting to get a general number of people who own fursuits as to the number of people who don't. He's not gonna find the proper percentage here.

You see, only people who make and/or own suits visit this part of the forum, not yer average furfag joe. So understandably, *a large number of people here on this part of the forum are going to own suits*, as opposed to posting this question in say, 'The Den', which you'll get a very different set of answers. Because more of a general number of normal furries visit that forum, not us artfags who regularly visit This forum because we own or make suits.


It's like walking into a AA meeting and asking everyone there if they are alcoholics. :I


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 22, 2011)

I want one and will probably get a partial eventually, but tbh an incredibly expensive costume isn't on the top of my things to do list.


----------



## William (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't have one. Don't want one unless it was a partial, toony, and free.


----------



## johnny (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah, one day, I WILL own a fursuit, I just gotta get out of Maryland. Most of my dumb high school "friends" hate furries, 
and I'm nervous around the few furries I DO know because I've never told ANYBODY about it...


----------



## Conker (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't turn down a partial suit, but I'd never want a full one.


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 22, 2011)

Well partials and fullsuits both have theyre advantages so from what I can see now I probebly will end up having (at least) one partial and one fullsuit.

From what I understand partials are cooler, easier to transport and to share with other fursuits while a fullsuit make youre "transformation" (in lack off better words for when youre putting youre suit on.) more complete.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd like one, but have more important stuff to spend money on. If I got one, it would have to be a partial, I get overheated just wearing my work uniform, so I'd die in a full suit.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I'm technically not a furry, but I do want both a quad suit and a partial, which I plan on trying to make myself once I have the money.

The partial will be a satyr suit, so it would just be the head and legs. 

Even if I where a furry, I wouldn't want a full biped suit. I just don't like the way a lot of them look. They tend to be too... dumpy.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 22, 2011)

Im the processes of building my own suit.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 22, 2011)

When im older I will most likely get one. =^^=


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jun 22, 2011)

I should have mentioned in my OP that I myself have owned a fullsuit made by Big Bad Wolf since 2003

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3957323/

Didn't wear it much after I gained weight, but now I'm within 15 pounds of the weight I used to be and even now, it fits nicely, so I'll be wearing more often in the near future.

After I get some debts paid off, I'd like to commission Qarrezel for a partial.  Going for a partial next time around because of a change in my fursona's look.  A full is hot enough, would be even hotter with a t-shirt, leather vest and jeans on top (I dress like that IRL)




Jesie said:


> Fay, you may wish to move this back to were it was original posted.
> 
> I believe Cloudchaser is attempting to get a general number of people who own fursuits as to the number of people who don't. He's not gonna find the proper percentage here.
> 
> ...


 
So would it be a good idea to post this to The Den?


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

I would make a full one if i knew EXACTLY what i am doing and got it down to a fine art.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 22, 2011)

Cloudchaser said:


> So would it be a good idea to post this to The Den?




If what you're attempting to get is a better fraction on people who own suits as to people who don't, yes.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 22, 2011)

I plan on getting one if I like going to cons, otherwise I just don't know where I would wear it besides if it was Halloween


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't realise how much of a bitch leather was to work with. BUT SOON I WILL OWN A SUIT!


----------



## Jesie (Jun 23, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> I didn't realise how much of a bitch leather was to work with. BUT SOON I WILL OWN A SUIT!



You have a suit made out of leather?

Enjoy your heatstroke.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 23, 2011)

Jesie said:


> You have a suit made out of leather?
> 
> Enjoy your heatstroke.


uhh no i used leather for the nose and some parts of the paws.... its just a bitch to get on. the rest is foam and fur and what not. What the fuck do you think this is? Some kind of kinky suit? :|


----------



## Zephyre (Jun 23, 2011)

I definitely want one from Clockwork Creatures. They are incredible, but cost around 3500NZD :\


----------



## Jesie (Jun 23, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> uhh no i used leather for the nose and some parts of the paws.... its just a bitch to get on. the rest is foam and fur and what not. What the fuck do you think this is? Some kind of kinky suit? :|



These are furries we're talking about, so yes.

Also, the swatches they five you at hancocks or jo-ans would have been enough to cover and nose and handpaws.




...or maybe I just cut large swatches...


----------



## Fay V (Jun 23, 2011)

Jesie said:


> These are furries we're talking about, so yes.
> 
> Also, the swatches they five you at hancocks or jo-ans would have been enough to cover and nose and handpaws.
> 
> ...


 I think he was just explaining how leather can be a pain. I used some for my paws for the first gloves I made and had trouble with the awl and stuff.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jun 23, 2011)

Jesie said:


> If what you're attempting to get is a better fraction on people who own suits as to people who don't, yes.


 
OK, I'll do that then.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to really want a partial, but I'm not so sure now.


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 25, 2011)

If I get my ass in gear, I'll soon have a fullsuit of my own...

UNTIL THAT DAY!


----------



## Jude (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd love to get one if I could afford it. If I were to get a full suit, it would HAVE to be form fitting. Partial suits seem a bit easier in that department though.


----------



## milleniumocarina (Jun 26, 2011)

I own one 3/4 and a partial (which is terrible btw) and I am making another 3/4 suit. They're just easier to move around in/sew.


----------



## Dreadlime (Jun 26, 2011)

Fursuits generally tend to be related to the wearer's fursona. I don't have one, so there hasn't been much motive to make a suit of it. I might concider eventually doing a partial Bothan or Shistavanen suit that I could combine with my Sith costume.


----------



## israfur (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting/making a partial first, then see if I can get/make a body for it to complete the suit. I'd be very happy with either one really. :')
Even though I like full suits more, you'll have to worry about gaining weight or loosing it.
Loose too much and your suit's body looks like a baggy potato sack.
Gain too much and you won't even be able to get into it!


For someone who has fluctuating weight, that's gotta to suck. Dx


----------



## bioastre (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll put my two cents in! =]

I can't afford a suit by a well known maker, because I'm a college student.  2k wouldn't be a good idea for me to spend while I'm paying off student loans.
However, I use to take sculpture classes - and applied that knowledge into building my own full suit.  She's a blast to wear, but I will say that full suits are really hot - especially when one volunteers like myself at 4th of July parades.

But, even before I was a part of the furry fandom I loved mascot costumes, and costumes in general.


----------



## Granas (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm actually in the process of purchasing one, though i'm a good ways off from actually getting it.  Still looking for someone to commission to create a reference sheet based loosely on something I already have.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 13, 2011)

If you make a post on the black section you'll get offers. Be sure to post your budget (what you're expecting to spend on a ref sheet)


----------



## PolarLight (Jul 14, 2011)

So, I have full fursuit, but it can be worn as partial. Depends on situation.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

PolarLight said:


> So, I have full fursuit, but it can be worn as partial.


 How does that work? i was gonna make something like that.


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 18, 2011)

I would definitely have one of both if I could afford it.


----------



## Kiszka (Jul 18, 2011)

I totally would get a partial if I had the money :[


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 19, 2011)

Kiszka said:


> I totally would get a partial if I had the money :[


 
The ferret in your avatar (I'm assuming your fursona?) would make a beautiful fursuit. c:


----------



## Altias (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm getting a partial sometime in August.
Awwww yeah.


----------



## Eske (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going to try and sew myself a partial some day in the distant future.  (Why did I have to pick an owl?  Whyyy?)  I may have to make it a full, though; I don't really have a body type suitable for a giant head, and I might need a bit of extra padding to look halfway normal.   

Either way, I don't think I'd ever commission one (at least not the first time around), because I just like making things too much.  c:  I think it would be fun, I wouldn't want to miss out.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> How does that work?



My guess would be wearing the hands, feet and head, but not the bodysuit.


----------



## Arlo (Jul 19, 2011)

Cloudchaser said:


> My guess would be wearing the hands, feet and head, but not the bodysuit.


 
Agreed, I just did this myself with Arlo's suit recently and clothing instead of the body suit.  Worked great and was a lot cooler than the full-suit would have been!


----------

